# Featured Product - 10x42 Rangefinder Binocular



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Sig Sauer KILO3000BDX Laser Rangefinder Binocular 10x42 OD Green*








The Sig Sauer KILO3000BDX Laser Rangefinder Binocular 10x42 OD Green has quickly become a best selling rangefining binocular. We offer it to our regular cusomers and forum members for a very special price (please call for details, 516-217-1000).

Featuring SIG SAUER's BDX technology, the KILO3000 BDX is the world's most advanced laser rangefinder. When paired with a SIERRA3BDX riflescope, the onboard Applied Ballistics Ultralite calculator sends ballistic drop data via Bluetooth directly to the SIERRA3BDX's BDX-R1 reticle, providing an illuminated holdover dot and wind hold. Download the free BDX App for iOS or Android to setup ballistic profiles and synchronize custom profiles to your KILO for exact ballistic solutions.

*KEY FEATURES:*
• SIG SAUER'S Patent Pending Ballistic Data Xchange™ Technology utilizes low energy Bluetooth with embedded Applied Ballistics Ultralight (ABU), supports Applied Ballistics External (ABE/ABX) and works with the free BDX™ App to sync custom gun profiles and environmental conditions to your KILO® and pair your KILO to any BDX enabled riflescope. ABU provides ballistic solutions out to 800 yards while ABE/ABX supports any distance and works with external devices with AB Elite.
• 10x42 mm monocular with SpectraCoat™ anti-reflection coatings for superior light transmission and optical clarity.
• Revolutionary Lightwave™ DSP Technology for the fastest and longest distance rangefinder engine.
• HyperScan provides 4 range updates per second in scan mode while RangeLock reports the last range result when ranging distant targets.
• Features line of sight or angle modified range. Units in yards or meters to tenth Y/M resolution.
• Projected, segmented OLED display for daytime and low light use.
• LumaticTM Display automatically calibrates display brightness to changing ambient light condtions.
• Compact, aluminum housing and eyecups with dual diopter adjustement.
• Rangefinder configuration can now be done through the free SIG BDX™ App.
• Displays windage and elevation within KILO HUD for every target that is scanned

*LIGHTWAVETM DSP TECHNOLOGY*
SIG SAUER's proprietary Lightwave DSP engine leverages HyperScan - an advanced power management technique that provides the fastest refresh rate in scan mode (4 times per second) even at distances up to a mile. Our DSP engine uses the latest generation field programmable gate array (FPGA) running sophisticated signal processing algorithms to reduce false positives while finding weak or distant targets.

*RANGING ACCURACY, RESOLUTION AND MAXIMUM RANGES*
The KILO3000BDX™ provides line of sight or angle modified range information accurate to ±0.5 yards or meters out to 500 yards; ±1 yard from 500 - 1000 yards and ±2 yards beyond 1000 yards. Range is
displayed in 0.1 yard or meter resolution.
RANGING PERFORMANCE IN HYPERSCAN MODE
Reflective Up to 5,000 yds
Trees Up to 2,000 yds
Deer Up to 1,500 yds

*SIG SAUER BALLISTIC DATA XCHANGE (BDX)*
SIG SAUER's Patent Pending BDX system takes the guesswork out of determining the proper range and ballistics solution for hitting your target with the first round. Low Energy Bluetooth combined with an embedded ballistic calculator (Applied Ballistics Ultralight) allows the user to configure up to 25 bullet profiles on the free BDX App and sync to your KILO. Line of sight range, elevation and wind hold information is calculated instantly and displayed based on the active profile. When combined with one of SIG SAUER's BDX enabled riflescopes, the user ranges a target and the firing solution is instantly shared with the BDX riflescope where the holdover dot is selectively illuminated. BDX also works with external devices such as the Kestrel 5700 and Garmin Foretrex with AB Elite on board. When the KILO is paired with a Kestrel or Foretrex, complete ballistic solutions will be transmitted back to the KILO and linked to any BDX enabled riflescope for holdover solutions out to any distance.

*GENERAL OPERATION*
Your rangefinder provides 4 modes of operation: AMR, LOS, ABU and ABE/ABX. AMR and LOS will be explained on the next page. When ABU is selected the user can pair the KILO with a nearby smartphone where the BDX App should already be installed. The user configures a bullet profile in the app, which is actively synced with a paired rangefinder. For example, the user downloads and installs the BDX App, selects a 0.308 caliber bullet and chooses a Barnes LRXBT 200 gr bullet - this profile is selected and saved in real-time. The user will then configure the muzzle velocity, zero range, temperature and altitude within the BDX App. 
Applied Ballistics External (ABE/ABX) allows the KILO to be paired with an external Kestrel Elite or Garmin Foretrex for more precise ballistic solutions beyond 800 yds. AB Elite includes support for Coriolis, spin drift and other factors while providing custom drag curves for the most accurate ballistic solutions in the industry.

*APPLIED BALLISTICS ULTRALIGHT (ABU)*
Your rangefinder has an embedded ballistics solver developed by Sig Sauer, Applied Ballistics and nVisti. By pairing your KILO with the free BDX App you can enter custom ballistics information for up to 25 bullet profiles and sync one at a time to your KILO. The active ballistic profile is now saved on your KILO, and when in ABU mode, will provide an accurate ballistic solution out to 800 yards maximum. The LOS range and angle of incline will be displayed for 2 seconds, then the elevation holdover value and finally the windage hold. This range and holdover information will continue to be displayed for 30 seconds or longer depending upon the timeout setting in the BDX App. Wind direction and wind speed can also be configured within the App. The smartphone will actively sync all inputs with the KILO, and the KILO can then be used without a smartphone. BDX with ABU provides a firing solution out to a maximum of 800 yards. For users that require more precision or will be shooting further than 800 yards, the KILO3000BDX also support AB External which allows you to pair with an external device such as the Kestrel Elite. When in ABU or ABE/ABX mode, paired and bonded with a BDX enabled sight the Bluetooth icon will be visible and will flash when a new ballistic solution is calculated - which confirms your BDX enabled sight received the new holdover information.

*I think you get the idea. This is a very well thought out rangefinder binocular that should serve you well. For all details on this great unit you can Click Here*

If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you. Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day.

Please follow me on instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com
Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------

